# Remi's Dad



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello everyone. 

We recently acquired a 6 week puppy. He is a no paper dog. Both parents appear full lab, and were neighbor dogs that accidently got together. 

Remi's job one is being my 5 year old sons buddy, but that's an easy job for a lab. I am an avid fowl hunter, and would like a strong field dog. I understand kids will create habits for the puppy, but I'm not expecting a trial level dog. 

Remi is the third puppy I've had. I had a lab/chow mix that I got from a shelter that I lost to parvo. She had been to the vet twice before she was diagnosed. 

The second puppy I got was a lab/wimey mix. I had him seven years when he ran away. He was a strong hunter both retrieving and pointing. He had habits though. He wouldn't deliver to hand, always dropped at my feet. I hear that's from tug o war, so I haven't played tug with Remi. He also was jumpy once the guns went off, he was going after his bird. 

We have had Remi for three days now and he's already well in his way to potty trained. I was the first to set him outside. He goes potty every time his paws touch grass. All of his accidents have been next to the door. He also is seeing his crate as his safe spot. First two nights he went spaz once crated, last night he put himself in the crate. 

After this post, I will spend my time reading here. My first questions. I named him Remington (after my son couldn't pronounce Deke correctly), and we call him Remi for short. My thinking is I will use Remington while we are training, so he can differ work time (hunting) and play time (family). Am I creating problems doing this?? Should I always call him Remington, and leave Remi for my wife and son??

He picked me. I walked in, seen him and loved his look and color. I played with him for a second, then put him down to look over the rest of the litter. He followed me at my heel, and sat whenever I stopped. How could I not pick him. 

So basically we have only socialized with him, and a little sit training. He wants to sit, now to make him understand sit on command. Basically I'm slowly gonna work him on heel,sit,whoa then release him with Remington. He's already half way holding to whoa. 


Anyways what good tips do you guys have for a guy looking for a good balance of hunt/family dog. What drills should I start first, and when. He is six weeks, three days today, Feb 9th.


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

Can't have a thread without pics.


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok, so I guess I'm full of questions. 

The lady I got Remi from, is a vet tech. She administered his first round of distemper the day we picked him up. She gave me the package for the vaccine and told me where to get them, TSC. 

She says I can give him the next two rounds of distenper, then take him in for a worm test and rabies shot. 

What's the thoughts on this?? 

He seems healthy, eating Beniful puppy chow with no problems, stool is solid, no fleas and seems active.


----------



## DRAKE FORET (Feb 6, 2012)

Awesome looking puppy. I would use "REMI" for everything. My opinion, short names are easy and simple. if your hunting, by the time to finish saying his full name, he will be well on the way to get the bird. He looks like a man with a mission to retrieve whatever you send him out for. Good luck.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Remis Dad said:


> Hello everyone. .... My first questions. I named him Remington (after my son couldn't pronounce Deke correctly), and we call him Remi for short. My thinking is I will use Remington while we are training, so he can differ work time (hunting) and play time (family). Am I creating problems doing this?? Should I always call him Remington, and leave Remi for my wife and son??.......


 

awwwwwwww,
what a cute widdle pupper!!!
he is gonna know you are talkin' to him when you use his name, his full name, his nick names and even "You Litle Poop Head (PC Edit, by a peanut;-))" when he is smurfing the kitchen trash after leftover night!
Best of luck with the great lookin' pup you have


ps, I would do field work with REM and cuddle time with Remington, and when he is naughty and acts up you should scold him by calling him Mossburgh!!!!!

.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi and WELCOME! 

VERY cute puppy .... 

1) Regarding your health/inoculation questions I recommend taking whatever documents you received from your vet/tech “breeder” and take them along with Remmi to your *vet* sooner than later. Get an initial health exam done (even if pup looks - and most likely *IS* healthy). Your vet will help you get on an appropriate schedule of shots, de-worming, parasite control regimen, etc...

2) regarding feeding: you may want to try the “search” tool on the top of the page and read some older posts about dog foods. Optimal performance and health are greatly based on the “fuel” we feed our dogs. There will be tons of threads to read and help you “digest” (no pun intended) information about dog food ingredients. I believe the food you are currently feeding is high in corn and colors/additives/such. ALSO, I see you are giving Remmi MILK ????? Hmmm... thats not going to fun poop to pick up  Water and a good food are best  

You will find lots of helpful folks and info here ... best luck with Remmi!


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Remis Dad said:


> Can't have a thread without pics.


Is that YOUR back yard??

Holy schnikees!!!

Nice lookin' pup!

*RK*


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

OH,
and I see you are brand new, Welcome to RTF.
So odd I thought you have been here for a while.
I think your RTF name must be like another and jiggled a brain cell or sumptin' Don't we have a Remi - something? or do I have a persnickity brain cell???


.


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

The milk was only given the night we brought him home, as I wasn't prepared. 

I will start researching food first. 

That backyard isn't mine, just yet. Its my mother in laws place/my hunting grounds.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Remis Dad said:


> The milk was only given the night we brought him home, as I wasn't prepared.
> 
> I will start researching food first.
> 
> That backyard isn't mine, just yet. Its my mother in laws place/my hunting grounds.


You married wisely!!;-)

*RK*


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

I have came into a great family that's for sure!! My girl hunts (bow hunter via her dad) and I turned her into a duck hunter. 


So I am familiar with forums. I found a few other sites, did my intro post looked around a bit and wasn't really impressed. Here, I made my post, looked around loved the info, and BAM you guys are welcoming me. This site contains a ton of info. I can't wait to sit down at the computer and really explore this site. But for now, time to play with Remi.


----------



## obx4me (Jan 29, 2011)

What a nice looking puppy. Since he is a thick boy, so I'd recommend a large breed food. Growing to fast to big can cause health / bone isssues. Just a heads up. He looks Great !

Some suggestions: Be patient with him while he is just a baby. The kennel / crate is your best friend. Play with him outside, and put him in kennel to sleep. repeat often. Don't give him run of the house too much. But most of all HAVE FUN with you new pup !


----------



## Codatango (Aug 2, 2009)

One bit of information - I've heard that pups taken away from their litter this early can form an extremely strong bond with their new 'mom'.

I have no experience with this, so I hope someone else will chime in with some advice on what to do about it! But as with all puppies, he should meet lots of new types of people in the next few weeks. And get to know a few outside your family almost as well as your household family.

Debbie


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm afraid the separation anxiety from me. He's with me all the time so far as I'm a lndscaper and its my off season. He has already met tons of people in three days and will continue. 

All of my previous dogs have been crated, and love it. He will be a crate dog, that gets played with whenever he's awake. Duke, my wimey lab mix LOVED his crate. Even at seven years old he slept there with the door open. If I put the crate away, for a dog bed, he went spaz. Even though the bed was in the crates spot. They see it as their safe spot. Remi ran to his crate last night cause we were trying to keep him awake. I let him fall asleep before I closed the door. He slept 9 hours in the crate without even a whimper.


----------



## WhackndStack6 (Aug 10, 2011)

Sure is a cute little bugger going to be a bundle of fun!!


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

I agree with socialization but becareful until the pup has received all of the required shots, the last set of shots should be up to the 4 month period. Also as posted please take him to the vet to get checked out and have his shots administered if you do not know how or do not feel comfortable at giving shots. Have fun and enjoy the ride.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Get him out and socialized as soon as you can (after a vet check and shots). I got my Irish Wolfhound at 6 weeks and I will never do that again. Wolfhounds are known as the gentle giants of the dog world. Zoe is dog aggressive and hates other people. Bad breeding? Probably. But I believe the age she left has a lot to do with it! Good luck with your boy! He looks like he is going to be a monster with those feet! lol


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

We have a vet appointment Monday morning 

I've been socializing him heavily with people, and have had him around a few well behaved older dogs that friends have. By well behaved I mean dogs that won't teach him aggression. My last dog was attacked by another dog at about a year, and ever since he had dog aggression issues. 

I am taking him to the vet that the girl I got him from works for. This vet was willing to set a vaccine schedule, and allow me to administer anything I can, to help with the expenses. I don't mean to be cheap, but if I can do it myself, why not. Especially if his vet is willing to teach me.


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Remis Dad said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> After this post, I will spend my time reading here. My first questions. I named him Remington *(after my son couldn't pronounce Deke correctly), *and we call him Remi for short.


LLLOL! I can't believe no one commented on this! Priceless...:mrgreen:


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

Duckquilizer said:


> LLLOL! I can't believe no one commented on this! Priceless...:mrgreen:


Me too, I thought that would be caught by someone right away. You can guess what he was calling the puppy


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

Is this an acceptable place to ask my questions too?? It would keep the site cleaner if a newbi like me keeps everything in one thread, and easier to read later if I need to reference something later. 

Another question, dew claws. Is it to late to remove them? My past dog had his, and we never really had problems with them, but I always worried about it. 

Also, I was looking at a few books today at Bass Pro on training. Any specific book I should look for??


----------



## PamK (Jul 10, 2010)

Here is a link on a discussion about Dew Claws:
http://retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=80033&highlight=dew

There are a lot of recent threads concerning puppy training.

Your pup is really cute.


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

road kill said:


> You married wisely!!;-)
> 
> *RK*


I will second that!!!
Dave HARE


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

PamK said:


> Here is a link on a discussion about Dew Claws:
> http://retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=80033&highlight=dew
> 
> There are a lot of recent threads concerning puppy training.
> ...


The claws will stay. I to haven't ever seen an injury, and that's my only reason for removing them. 

Thanks again guys, Remi appreciates all the info I'm gaining.


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

It's been said already, but what a cute puppy! He looks like a real sweetie.


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok guys, if I get annoying let me know, but I see this site replacing the time I waste on Facebook. 

Anyways, if one of the mods would message me, I would like to see about making this a "build thread" of sorts, as I come from truck forum background, and they appreciate one thread of sorts. I would like to Terrence this thread as I needed refresher reads on the info you guys share. 

Watching videos of your guys dogs, I question even my obedience training levels, and MOST people find my previous dogs as well behaved. Duke would run marks, but blind work NEVER. 

I set these goals now for Remi. 

Perfect Obedience. 
Running Marks strongly. 
Id like to learn hand signals, so I can at the least get a birdy dog in the area I seen it go down. 

If I can achieve that, I will be proud. He has a strong fetch desire alredy at almost 7 weeks. He has always been at heel, sat and came since I got him. He has potential. 

Again, if my questions become stupid simple search questions, don't be afraid to tell me, but I LOVE THIS SITE  already.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

Remis Dad said:


> I'm afraid the separation anxiety from me. He's with me all the time so far as I'm a lndscaper and its my off season. He has already met tons of people in three days and will continue.


what are some of the things you are doing to curtail the separation anxiety?? I have a 10 month old pup that I feel is getting too attached to me and will get very excited when I close the door on the kennel.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Remis Dad said:


> I set these goals now for Remi.
> 
> Perfect Obedience.
> Running Marks strongly.


Remember these two things are a “balancing act” for puppies... Too much one one or the other can lead to a pup that is not enthusiastic about retrieving, or, a pup who ONLY wants to retrieve and wont “mind” you. 

Have you looked for some local retriever clubs in your area, or, perhaps a pro close enough to drive to that will offer you private “lessons” to help you build your training program? 

It sometimes take a village to raise a child .. or ... train a dog!


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

My next post thread to this site was gonna be to find who is near me. 

About 5 years ago, I did a job for a man that had trial dogs. I had my Duke, who I thought was good, till I seen his dogs run. He took me on my most memorable hunt I ever had. I don't have his phone number any longer, but I will be stopping by his house next time I'm in his area. 

So I'll ask here now too, who is somewhere near Waterford, that's interested in adding a new puppy to the bunch. I understand he isn't totally ready to be around a bunch of dogs, but once he vet clears we wanna play.


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

Daniel J Simoens said:


> what are some of the things you are doing to curtail the separation anxiety?? I have a 10 month old pup that I feel is getting too attached to me and will get very excited when I close the door on the kennel.


A Kong bone with treats to coax him in when I leave, this has so far been his favorite toy, and fairly safe in the crate. I've had him six days now, and he went everywhere with me until today. Decided I better back slowly start separating myself ever since someone posted about taking him from the litter so early, and then I go and spend 96 hours straight comforting this puppy. 

Basically, he's been in the crate, comfortably at night for two nights now. Today I glazed him in while he was awake, after potty, with his Kong. I shut the door, and he got a little excited but no whinning. He was screaming when I got home an hour later. Played with him till exhaustion and he crated himself. I closed the door, he laid down, I left. Came home and instantly outside to potty, and praise play time. he's been playing ever since now tonight. 

Who uses squirt bottles???? I've been using it lately with soft No for bad habits (chewing and biting) everything else has been simply play time hearing here, sit, get it (balls and toy bone)


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

I use a squirt bottle, mostly for quiet, but if it is working for you in other areas, that's fine too. Not going to hurt him and it is effective without getting your hands involved in "correcting" him at this stage.

You seem to be doing an exceptional job in trying to figure out what's best for your puppy & listening to advice, this is a real breath of fresh air. You don't have to take all advice, of course, figuring out what works for you and your puppy, learning to read your dog, is a big part of training.

It is good you are letting him adjust to being without you for short periods now vs creating that total dependance on you that is miserable for everyone down the road.

You may not get answers to specific questions all on this thread. It would probably be best to frame them as their own thread with a specific header. You can always copy and paste threads or parts you like to your computer in a file to keep on hand for yourself. The search function here takes a bit of getting used to and being new, you may not even know exactly how to phrase your search, so if you wipe out in searching, just ask. 

Here are some puppy videos & articles to view, get a bit of an understanding of the basics, some of the terminology. You've got a darling puppy there, he looks like a tank, have fun with him, remember balance in all things is a key factor. http://www.trainingretrieverpuppies.com/


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

Well between work (half attempt at a snow storm), my son, and the new baby, I haven't had the time to jump online. 

So through this site I've found some great reads. Kim, you are right about the search feature, its hard to se until I know the terms I need to search for. I found a link to some terms that Chris wrote and have them bookmarked, my first study material. I've seen a few different write ups of his. 

I also found a man from my hometown, who has turned me onto a retriever club who are nearby. I will look into this club soon. 

Tomorrow at one is the test vet trip. He will look over the shot he was given at 6wks, and advise me as to his thoughts. What am I looking for in a vet??? I read one thread about the vet being available 24/7 for emergencies. What else should I ask or look for?

So he's now 7wks, sitting, coming to here, chasing toys, and all potty accidents were near the potty door, those are my slip ups not his. I haven't hand corrected him except for grabbing his snout when he repeatedly bites. All other punishment has been the squirt bottle. (Chewing) He knows what the bottle is already 

I am making a list of his commands, so I can be consistent, and the family can use the same commands. I'm reading everything is consistency. 

I'm thinking these will be his commands. 

Sit (on whistle too??)
Here (whistle also??)
off (jumping and furniture)
Down (lay down)
Crate
Ott (no)
Nevermind (ignore it)

How's that sound? Am I missing anything?? I was thinking along the lines of no whoa, as sit also means whoa too?? Is there any drills in advanced training, that need the dog to know whoa alone from sit as I haven't read much on that yet. I hope to follow a base of a published trainer. Which book/DVD do I buy? I seen bass pro had a few different options. I would like to try with no ecollar, but if stubborn dog kicks in I have no hold ups getting one. 

We had a puppy photo shoot, really cute pictures. I will have to upload them from toe camera though. 

One last thing. Food. The search feature had me confused here. I gathered I was looking for a food with meat as the first ingredient. I read every large breed puppy/compared prices, and chose Purinia Pro Plan, as I've always fed my dogs purina dog chow before. It was a toss up between that and Ekuenuba, followed by the "Labrador" food. Is the specialized food worth the extra cost over Pro Plan??

Ok Ill go back to reading again, till I have new puppy pics


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Send me an email at [email protected]. Probably simpler to send you my general puppy guide that I send home. It will discuss training materials, vaccinations, food, spay/neuter, stuff like that.

As far as a vet, many don't have after hours care anymore and refer to ER clinics, though preference would be to find one that answers the phone for clients, it isn't the norm anymore in many areas. Ask around the retriever club for referrals to who they use. You'll want your first visit to discuss flea/tick control, heartworm prevention, a vaccination schedule, get pup used to going, having his ears & mouth checked, feet handled, check his testicles, body condition, listen to his heart. Vet will likely suggest neutering sooner rather than later, there are arguments pro and con for waiting til pup is grown before neutering vs doing it young. I would strongly suggest getting a health insurance policy for him, I discuss that in my guide, with links.

PPP is fine, Eukanuba is fine, if your pup does well on either, no reason not to use them. Personally, as big as that pup looked, I'd be feeding large breed puppy, but others feed a performance formula all the time, again, arguments pro/con.

Your commands look pretty standard. Most people use "kennel" vs "crate" and some also use "place", some as separate command but whatever works for you, as long as you are all consisent. Just something to consider if anyone else needs to help with your dog, they won't think to use "non-standard" commands. Don't forget "heel".

Please read up on ecollar training before you think that it is the answer for stubborn dog only. The ecollar is a very fine tool when used properly. Many go without it of course. I wouldn't ever not use one again when training or hunting. I like having an arm that can reach out 400 yards when needed.;-)


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

I will be fixing Remi for sure.......he is a mutt, and I see no need for him to need them. I wouldn't want him to ruin someone's breeder dog if he ends up running with other dogs.....plus I blame myself as to that being the reason my old dog ran away. plus its the responsible thing to do with a mutt.


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

I will read ecollar articles soon. I wouldn't need it right away?? So many other things to read up on.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Remis Dad said:


> I will read ecollar articles soon. I wouldn't need it right away?? So many other things to read up on.


You won't need one for a while, just work on puppy stuff and catch your breath for now.


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm excited. can't help it. 

When we went to see my aunt yesterday, I asked her if it was ok that I'm more excited about the puppy, than I was for my son........only cause I was scared. With the puppy I know what to expect......he isn't my first lab puppy 

I feel I have the basics down pretty well, but have been picking up bits of info as I read these posts you guys have provided. I do know one obedience issue I had with duke.....besides holding. 

Well maybe a few, 

Horrible leash manners, pretty decent off leash, though he KNEW he was faster than me. I read here never let the dog learn he's faster than you. That's check cord work I take it??


Sooooo basically at 7 weeks now, Remi has only been introduced to a collar for about a week. Never hooked to a leash yet. What tips can you guys care to share about leash/cord work. I feel confident in my food choice now, so basic training and terms are my next searches. Any certain keywords I should use????

Thanks again everyone!!!!!


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

Keep it simple for him at this time.
For seperation issues, crate him and walk out the door for maybe 5 minutes then let him out if he's being quiet, do this for a few days then start to extend the time you're gone after about a month you should be able to leave him for 4-8 hours with no anxiety issues.
1) Get yourself a training program, right now I would use Sound Beginings by Jakie Mertens and Smartfetch series by Evan Grahm
2) Join that club a very good tool
3) With a retriever IMO lose you Whoa thought and use sit as a don't you dare move command. This will be covered in a training program.
Right now just work on sit and here and keep your sessions short. Do your retrieving in a hallway with the doors closed again keep them short sessions multiple times a day.
Items you need right now:
Leash
Check Cord or a piece of 1/4"rope with a clasp on one end.
Paint Rollers
Bumpers (later)
You will get a ton of training info off of this site.

By the way if you have any issues with him, I'll be glad to take him off your hands.


----------



## TiRogers (Jan 22, 2012)

Remis Dad said:


> My next post thread to this site was gonna be to find who is near me.
> 
> About 5 years ago, I did a job for a man that had trial dogs. I had my Duke, who I thought was good, till I seen his dogs run. He took me on my most memorable hunt I ever had. I don't have his phone number any longer, but I will be stopping by his house next time I'm in his area.
> 
> So I'll ask here now too, who is somewhere near Waterford, that's interested in adding a new puppy to the bunch. I understand he isn't totally ready to be around a bunch of dogs, but once he vet clears we wanna play.


Are you in Waterford MI?


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

I am in Clarkston MI actually.


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

Ken Bora said:


> ps, I would do field work with REM and cuddle time with Remington, and when he is naughty and acts up you should scold him by calling him Mossburgh!!!!!
> 
> .


We have basically all been calling him Remi. Its easier to say Remi all excited when we are getting him to come to us or get the ball, which has been what they say to him while playing "toys " with him. It doesn't take much coaxing to get him after the ball, unless Dylan throws it to far. 

I'm going to observe a club this weekend at one of their events. Remi checked out all good, I will finish his round of Canine Spectra 5, then the vet will advise me of anything I should do, and am able to obtain through TSC. Bummer is, I don't feel comfortable taking him with me only having his first round. Any total newbie who comes across this, I STRESS vet care myself, as I have already experienced a puppy with Parvo, its not fun. 

So with that said, at 7.5 weeks today he is,

Vet cleared 
First round of Canine Spectra 5 at six weeks, every 4 weeks after 
Sitting (almost every time on command)
Here (every time with a little excitement)
Chasing a ball (I always use two toys so I never take the toy away)
Crate is SAFE SPOT! (Sees the squirt bottle and to the crate)
Going potty outside, in the same spot almost every time let out. 
All accidents inside have been our fault (next to the door, time for a bell)
He's at my heels constantly. I just got home from a three hour salt run, came home we went potty, chased the toys a few times, got a treat, now he's sleeping under my feet at the desk. He is the calmest lab puppy I have EVER seen, and the only other breed I'm interested in is a Chessie, but I hear they are bull headed. 

Thanks again guys, lets think of a name for this thread, so we can point newbies to it for info. You guys are GREAT with all the newbies. Lets make a thread they can all read. I wouldn't mind my thread being "that thread"


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

This is for my own reference later. 

I'm looking for leash training tips as my last dog was horrible on a lead. He also wouldn't stay. 

I found the thread about Hillman DVD, and it sounds like what I need. It sounds exactly like my last dog.


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

Remis Dad said:


> This is for my own reference later.
> 
> I'm looking for leash training tips as my last dog was horrible on a lead. He also wouldn't stay.
> 
> I found the thread about Hillman DVD, and it sounds like what I need. It sounds exactly like my last dog.


Stick with the program youre following to a t. Clip the leash on the pup and let him drag it around, also you can do this while giving a few retrieves. He'll associate the lead with fun.


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> awwwwwwww,
> what a cute widdle pupper!!!
> he is gonna know you are talkin' to him when you use his name, his full name, his nick names and even "You Litle Poop Head (PC Edit, by a peanut;-))" when he is smurfing the kitchen trash after leftover night!
> Best of luck with the great lookin' pup you have
> ...


Hey now what's wrong with Mossburg? I would be an honor to have a pup named Mossburg.


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

I'll be at the club training this weekend. Be sure to introduce yourself and ask all the questions you want to. There so be plenty of helpful and knowledgeable folks there. Can also provide you with names of folks near you in Clarksron, Warerford, Lake Orion, etc.

I agree that it might be a good idea to leave Remi at home this time, in the interest of his health. 7 1/2 weeks is pretty young and without his full complement of puppy shots, it's a chance you don't need to take. There will be plenty of opportunities when he's a bit older.

Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

metalone67 said:


> Hey now what's wrong with Mossburg? I would be an honor to have a pup named Mossburg.


So a guy I know went way, way far south, to Pennsylvania. While there went on a shotgun only zone deer hunt with the southern relations. During the hunt a clump of snow came off a branch atop of him. When he gave the Mossberg a shake to get the snow off of it, 
he rattled in two Bucks.
　
.


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking back, I wish I would have named him Moss. 

A Mossberg was my first duck gun. Woulda been a good name for my dog. 
I really wanted Deke. Kristy said Remi and it stuck.


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey, c'mon out! I'd love to meet ya, I'm in Clarkston too. It was exactly 2 years ago I was in the same position you are now. I also have a son pickin' up a 7 week okd yeller dawg this w/e.


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> So a guy I know went way, way far south, to Pennsylvania. While there went on a shotgun only zone deer hunt with the southern relations. During the hunt a clump of snow came off a branch atop of him. When he gave the Mossberg a shake to get the snow off of it,
> he rattled in two Bucks.
> 
> .


Not only do they kill deer they can rattle them in what a great weapon to have. I've got a 9200 that will cycle any shell in any weather. Im shooting ducks while others are unjamming there's.


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

A few pics from tonight with his brother.


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

So maybe someone here can ease my worries till we get to the vet tomorrow. 

So about the time I started him transitioning onto pro plan I noticed a small wart like bump on his lip. 

This morning he woke up with crusty eyes, and puked last nights food (heavier on the pro plan last night) Tonight I get home, both eyes are crusty, the lumps on his lips are worse, and I now see a few in his ear. 

We will be going to the first available vet appointment in the morning. But does anyone have any ideas? I read around a bit and found something about plastic bowls and bacteria. I threw away the plastic bowl and got some stainless ones


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

You would be better off starting a new thread.


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

Well Remi is gonna be all good. It was a food allergy. 

Couple doses of benedryl, and a few cleaning and cortisone creme, he's looking much better. 


Very excited to meet you guys tomorrow. I plan going to both meetings tomorrow. Both Lapeer and White Lake. Look for the guy wandering around, without a dog, and looking lost. That'll probably be me.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

Remis Dad said:


> Very excited to meet you guys tomorrow. I plan going to both meetings tomorrow. Both Lapeer and White Lake. Look for the guy wandering around, without a dog, and looking lost. That'll probably be me.



Somehow I missed ya today out at Lapeer...PM me if you'd like to come visit one of our training sessions. We have a group of 5-8 that try to get together most of these winter weekends.


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

I wasn't able to have as much time free today as I hoped, as I stopped home between my two destinations today, to an even sicker puppy 

I stopped out and seen the HRC guys running in Highland today though. I will be in touch in the future about getting a chance to come see you guys run too. The 45 mins I was able to watch today amazes me. I can't wait to start working with my little guy, but I gotta get him healthy first. 

I'm about to clean him up again, and will take a few pictures, if any of you wanna chime in your thoughts let me know. Vet says food allergy, and he was being transitioned. Its not spreading, but is getting noticeably red now, he has slobbery lips, swells up ad the benedryl wears off. I'm dosing him 3/4 tsp every 8 hours. Eyes are swollen and mucus is coming out.


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

Here's the pics. 

I cleaned a little more "roughly" with Dial antibacterial soap. 

It was almost like as soon as the wash cloth touched the sores, they bled. I then proceeded to "scrub" a little more thoroughly, and it seemed to relieve some of the pressure. 

Honestly, I don't want to take him to ER, but I'm at a loss. What do I do???? Any special creme I should get to heal the now open sores??? Neosporin? Cortisone?


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Get your pup into the vet right now that isn't good, and it's getting worse, much worse than you described to me today. That looks more like an infection than a food allergy. 

It was also a pleasure meeting you today. We will be training at Rose Lake I believe so plan on coming out if you can. The group we train with is very serious about training and hunting and you will get a lot of help from the guys and gals from Central Michigan.


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

It was great meeting you guys too. 

Guys close to me, recommend some vets. If it truly isn't allergy, this will be the second issue with my vet (different puppies)


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

PM sent...


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

get to a vet ASAP and not the same one i lost a dog to this hurry and go before its to late !!! are prayers are with you:confused


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

You are in Waterford so go here: They are near M-59 on Telegraph Rd south of Vorheis. They are the ones who diagnosed Jake when he got blasto and they know their stuff. Please don't wait. They are open 24 hrs and you don't need a referral for emergencies. I believe that he got into something. Lose blisters look very bad based on the pictures. 

Oakland Veterinary Referral Services and Emergency & Critical Care (OVRS) 
1400 Old South Telegraph Road 
Bloomfield Hills, MI 48302 

248-334-6877 

www.ovrs.com

And stop using Dial soap on the dog's face it's too harsh for his eyes.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Dave said:


> get to a vet ASAP and not the same one i lost a dog to this hurry and go before its to late !!! are prayers are with you:confused


What did your dog contract?


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

As we've discussed via email, I'd be very concerned about infection or something like puppy strangles, when you say his throat swelling returns after going down some with Benadryl, having swollen lymph nodes, etc. Benadryl & soap aren't going to take care of your pup's condition, seeing the photos. Does it warrant ER or can it wait til Monday morning? I don't know, you'll have to watch him closely and decide. 

This is what I mentioned, puppy strangles, juvenile cellulitis.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

BTW, you got Remi from a vet tech, is there any way she can help you, take a look at the pup, pull some strings with the vet where she works?


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I'm with Rainmaker-I had a puppy like that and it spread all over and antibiotics couldn't cure it by the time it spread that far. The pup had an immune problem. Get it to a vet somehow, someway.
http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=79111&highlight=staph+infection


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Remi's on his way to the ER vet.


----------



## Shelby (Jul 20, 2009)

So I showed the pic of your dog to my wife. She said it is a plant alergy. Not an indoor plant but a plant from outside.


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

Kim, you have been a God send to me. 

I wish I could have afforded a trip to the ER last night, but I couldn't pull the money out of the sky. I'm a landscaper who has had a very rough winter. I probably should have passed on taking him, knowing money was tight. I spent $300 in the last few getting everything needed for the puppy, toys food initial vet screen second trip to a vet who diagnosed it ad an allergy (even the new vet says don't discredit first symptoms as I did take him in so soon after noticing it and we were doing a food transition)

Anyways, his new diagnosis, and Kim you called it. Puppy Strangles. They cleaned him up again for me, gave him a few shots, eye drops, and steroids and........the vet told me how to get his antibiotic free. 

Anyone reading this, if you need emergency vet, Wilson Animal Hospital in Romeo is great. We walked out with a $80 bill.......on a Sunday. 24/7 open, and the vet who I seen has an office in Clarkson. 

I won't slander the vet who misdiagnosed Remi, until I hear someone say they go there. This is the second puppy I almost lost who was under this vets care.


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

And I may have not taken him to the vet last night, but I slept (or tried to) with the puppy. 

As sick as the little **** was, he still wanted his crate. So I locked him out of it, with his blanket pulled out right in front of his crate. My pillow touched his blanket all night.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Remis Dad said:


> Kim, you have been a God send to me.
> 
> I wish I could have afforded a trip to the ER last night, but I couldn't pull the money out of the sky. I'm a landscaper who has had a very rough winter. I probably should have passed on taking him, knowing money was tight. I spent $300 in the last few getting everything needed for the puppy, toys food initial vet screen second trip to a vet who diagnosed it ad an allergy (even the new vet says don't discredit first symptoms as I did take him in so soon after noticing it and we were doing a food transition)
> 
> ...


Glad to see this worked out.

Remember it is hard to find good vets so stick with this guy.

Do you recall seeing that black female that I ran yesterday? She was nearly at death's door during Christmas and shows no signs of ever being sick. Her initial diagnosis didn't go beyond kidney disease. I had to go to a friend on the other side of the state twice to get the job done right. She had an open pyometra, and an undiscovered cracked molar. Unit removed, and tooth extraced. A month later, and she looks bullet proof.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Remis Dad said:


> Kim, you have been a God send to me.
> 
> I wish I could have afforded a trip to the ER last night, but I couldn't pull the money out of the sky. I'm a landscaper who has had a very rough winter. I probably should have passed on taking him, knowing money was tight. I spent $300 in the last few getting everything needed for the puppy, toys food initial vet screen second trip to a vet who diagnosed it ad an allergy (even the new vet says don't discredit first symptoms as I did take him in so soon after noticing it and we were doing a food transition)
> 
> ...


I'm glad it worked out for you and you were able to get him in, even better you got out of there for $80 on a Sunday! Hope he feels better and you guys don't have any more adventures like that for a while.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

It sounds like you are on the right tract with the right diagnosis now. He should feel better soon.


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

I know this is a bird dog site. But even if Remi does job number one, he's got my approval. Four hours post vet trip, he's out in the yard chasing Dylan and the neighbor hood kids around the yard. He's feeling much better now!!!!!!!! Still looks rough, but he's a lot spunkier.


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

I drove to Romeo to Wilson Animal Hospital. 

Its $40 er visits, and the attending vet has his own office in Clarkstin. He will now have full care of Remi, with the Animal Hospital being my destination should I ever think he is even slightly sick. 


Who has bank accounts for their dog?? I'm about to create a $1k rainy day fund for the dog.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Glad to hear that he has a correct diagnosis and is on the road to recovery.


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

Now........what do I do for food. 

Today the vet was hesitant about what food I should feed, telling me to go to his normal vet. That's when I told him he was worth the drive to Romeo in my eyes. He asked where I was coming from, and that's when he revealed he had an office in clarkstin. So we went over feed then, he preferred ProPlan, of my choices, but feeds Euk himself. 

So I have a bag of......

Puppy chow ("breeders" food from 4.5 weeks)
PPLBP (I was transitioning him onto when problem arose, false allergy diagnosis)
4health puppy (been feeding full strength since Friday as allergy treatment)


I don't know what to feed him now........Id really like to use the ProPlan that I have a 40lb bag of, then transition him onto Euk, as that's the vets choice.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Remis Dad said:


> Now........what do I do for food.
> 
> Today the vet was hesitant about what food I should feed, telling me to go to his normal vet. That's when I told him he was worth the drive to Romeo in my eyes. He asked where I was coming from, and that's when he revealed he had an office in clarkstin. So we went over feed then, he preferred ProPlan, of my choices, but feeds Euk himself.
> 
> ...


IMHO if he did fine on the Pro Plan I would *slowly* (as in over the period of 2 weeks) mix the one he was eating with the Pro Plan and convert him back to the Pro Plan. If you want to change him to Euk in the future handle that the same way. Right now try to keep him on the same food for awhile. Also discuss the vaccination program with your "new" vet since his immunity may have been depressed slightly after the vaccine he received I think you said at 6 weeks.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Strangles (juvenile cellulitis) is scary ...many vets don't go there right away. I diagnosed the pup of mine that got it , my vet had never heard of it. 
The pup I had was on pred for 2 months, do not take him off the pred too soon or it will return.....and then don't forget the importance of stepping down the dose on the elimination process. NEVER ever just stop taking Pred. Do they have you on antibiotics also?

Go with the proplan food.....

Good luck


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

I am going to the original vet to request Remis charts, informing him of his second misdiagnosis of one of my puppies, and informing him of my displeasure. My original vet has been around forever, took care of my parents animals. Saved a cat we had with a surgery. 

I lost a 3 month puppy to parvo (two days after I buried my mom) who he was the "vet" for. No issues with Duke in 7 years other than an eye infection during a busy hunting season. Now he missed puppy strangles during two visits. One visit a puppy checkup and discussing my administering puppy shots. Then he misduagbosis it as an allergy when really it was this puppy strangles. 

We have to call and set an appointment tomorrow at the "new vet" who was working the ER hospital this weekend. He will now have full care of Remi.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Poor little guy! Glad he is on the mend!


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

So glad to hear that a correct diagnosis was finally made. I can just about imagine what you were going through and worrying about. Please keep us posted on his recovery.


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

Well thought Id post an update. 

Remi is recovering quickly. All of his swelling is gone down. His sores are all healed over, no more scabs. 

He's eating like its going out of style, drinking 2 or 3 full bowls of water a day. 

My only concern, he won't pick up any toys now. He watches the balls roll past him, chasing maybe every third one, nosing it, but won't pick it up. I hope its just because his lips hurt. 

Thanks again everyone. Oh yeah, now.my son is sick. Got two babies to take care of tonight.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Glad he is still improving! Just give him time to heal. His face might be pretty sore to bunch up his lips with a toy in his mouth.


----------



## Dooley (Feb 1, 2011)

Prayers do come through.


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

A few pics of Remi tonight. The meds are working great, but getting them in him is a whole different story.


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

Glad he's on the mend. Just give him some time to recover and the rest will come.


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

Remis Dad said:


> That backyard isn't mine, just yet. Its my mother in laws place/my hunting grounds.


 Welcome to RTF. and glad to see that Remi is doing better, Maggie got Pancreatitis from who knows what she ate, it had me worried too, good thing you have a good vet.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

I am glad he is on the mend. Just a question I didn't see anyone as. Is it normal to pick up a pup at 6wks in Michigan? I just found that to be a bit odd.


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

Jason Glavich said:


> I am glad he is on the mend. Just a question I didn't see anyone as. Is it normal to pick up a pup at 6wks in Michigan? I just found that to be a bit odd.


I had always thought 6weeks was the age puppies are ready, but have now learned its a bit early now that I've read a bit from experienced dog people.

The bitch to these pups kicked them off the tit at 4 weeks from what I was told. Remi came from a "accidental breeding" of two neighbor dogs. The owner is supposedly a vet tech, but wasn't much help during the battle we just had, so im questioning even that that. Oh well, we love him just as much as legitimate breed dog. I must say he has been the easiest puppy I've had around training/behavior wise.

I didn't do much with him last week, other than health care stuff. He is already house trained as far as sit, come, down, crate trained, all potty accidents are next to the door(my fault)


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Remis Dad said:


> Well thought Id post an update.
> 
> Remi is recovering quickly. All of his swelling is gone down. His sores are all healed over, no more scabs.
> 
> ...



I'm glad to see that he is doing better and that you caught the problem before it got worse.

Don't be too concerned about picking up toys right now just let him heal up and play with im in other ways. 

Come out to training this week if you have time, and bring the pup even if it is just to get him used to the sights, sounds and smells of dog training.


----------



## Musky Bay CBRs (Feb 20, 2012)

Glad to hear everything is turning out OK!


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

Well work actually kept me busy for a minute, and trying to keep Remi on the mend. 

He's doing really good as far as improvements go. I've been really easy on him as far as training goes. He's a bit skiddish of me, I'm thinking its because of having to administer his pills, and cleaning his face. 

He has a vet appointment this week with the vet, and I will ask his opinion of socializing him around dog places? I have brought him with me a few times this week for truck rides, but keeping him away from places where dogs frequent. I have taken him to a few friends houses with dogs to socialize him though. Once the vet clears him, we will start attending training days. 

I think I will be joining the Central Michigan HRC, as I met with the group last week, and they seem to train on the levels I am looking for in my dog, plus he can't really run trials with his pedigree anyhow. If I find we get into this heavily, I will purchase a dog with a proven pedigree, probably a Rainmaker lab, and start pursuing trial level training.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Remis Dad said:


> He has a vet appointment this week with the vet, and I will ask his opinion of socializing him around dog places? I have brought him with me a few times this week for truck rides, but keeping him away from places where dogs frequent. I have taken him to a few friends houses with dogs to socialize him though. Once the vet clears him, we will start attending training days.
> 
> I think I will be joining the Central Michigan HRC, as I met with the group last week, and they seem to train on the levels I am looking for in my dog, plus he can't really run trials with his pedigree anyhow. If I find we get into this heavily, I will purchase a dog with a proven pedigree, probably a Rainmaker lab, and start pursuing trial level training.


Ask trainers about the benefits of socializing not the vet. The pup needs to be around other dogs as much as possible so that he understands how to behave with other dogs. Failure to do so can result in problems which you might not expect to crop up. 

You are most welcome to join us at Central. Be mindful that this is a serious group of trainers who by en large all run hunt tests, and most all have titled at least one dog as HRCH. What is wrong with your dog's pedigree that will keep him from running hunt tests? Is he registered with AKC? If so, then it's an easy process to register him with UKC. He can also run hunt tests with a limited registration pedigree.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Remi doesn't have AKC papers, but he'd probably qualify for the AKC's ILP deal and could run that way in HT. I don't know UKC's policies but I think he could get Remi registered to run HRC HT too, especially if that's the club nearest him. If he's going to train Remi, might as well do it up right and run him if he's got the goods, see if it is something he wants to really get into.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Rainmaker said:


> Remi doesn't have AKC papers, but he'd probably qualify for the AKC's ILP deal and could run that way in HT. I don't know UKC's policies but I think he could get Remi registered to run HRC HT too, especially if that's the club nearest him. If he's going to train Remi, might as well do it up right and run him if he's got the goods, see if it is something he wants to really get into.


Thanks. If the owner gets the ILP, then UKC registration is probably a simple matter. I owuld expec that the UKC registration would be limited as well based on the AKC registration.


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

Kim's right, Remi is just a backyard mutt, but seems he will have the drive. 

I gathered you guys are pretty serious about it, and that's why I wanna join, I hope to become serious in it too. 

The reason I'm afraid to bring him around a bunch of other dogs is he is still recovering from puppy strangles, and it being an auto immune problem I am afraid of him picking something up. Plus he has only had one 5way, and gets his next this week at his vet appointment. 

I have however been taking him to friends houses, where I know the dogs are healthy, and socializing him. I'm afraid of taking him to pet stores, dog parks or places EVERYONE walks their dog in fear of him contracting something else.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Remis Dad said:


> Kim's right, Remi is just a backyard mutt, but seems he will have the drive.
> 
> I gathered you guys are pretty serious about it, and that's why I wanna join, I hope to become serious in it too.
> 
> ...


Wait until the dog has healed before getting him all over the place. Avoid the dog parks like the plague that they are because every idiot fluffy runner in the world is there and wants their out of control mongrel to "play" with your dog. 99 times out of 100 your dog is going to wind up in a fight of some magnitude. 

I almost lost a great Lab as a 6 month old pup to an uber aggressive Malamute which pulled his owner along by the leash (he wasn't a small guy either) to get to my pup. The dog had Jake pinned up against a tree when with his mouth about to go over his backbone for a kill bite when the owner's wife tried to intervene. She was bitten through her glove and I believe that she had to have surgery to fix all of the broken bones and torn skin/muscles. The confusion allowed me to call Jake to my side, and beat feet out of there. Luckily, we got away. Had I had my CPL back then, I believe that Malamute would have gotten a 45 to the skull if he even thought about turning on me. 

Serious dog trainers keep their dogs up to date on innoculations. It won't prevent your dog from getting something which is in the soil or in the air, but you can pretty much rest assured that the dogs in training are under control. Those which are not under control are expected to be on lead.


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

Mike, I think we are on the same level of thinking about that, hence why I'm going to friends houses where I know the dogs are healthy, and not super dominant. We had a snap issue yesterday, when one of the kids tried giving Remi the other dogs toy. A few minutes seperated,and all toys put away they chased each other all over the yard playing, until they both fell asleep smuggled up. 

When I was talking with Jon the day I came out to Highland, he had the same concern I did, and at that point we were only shy one 5way of feeling comfortable bringing him to the training grounds. I'm worried about some dog fecees left behind from someone not up to date, and my pup contracting something. Especially with a known auto immune problem already. I hope to get with Jon in the next few to start Remi on his way to training, but at a place I know is safe as far as droppings and what not.


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Definately look into the ILP for Remi. Just because he doesn't have papers, doesn't mean you and he can't have a great time training and running tests.

I adopted an older dog and got an ILP from AKC for him. Teddy and I had a blast running JRs. In fact, he had his own little fan club in the gallery once people became familiar with his story. Since I had no idea who his parents were, I wanted to list his Sire as "Sneaky Fence Jumping Dog Next Door" and his Dam as "Sweet and Innocent" in the premiums . Unfortunately, my husband talked me out of it .


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

Well Remi has the clear from his vet to visit training grounds. 

He's thinking is along the same lines as the few I've talked to. Keep him out of pet stores, "dog parks" and such as they are germ grounds. He feels "dog trial" areas are safe enough, as most people who visit these places care enough about their dogs to keep up on vaccinations and such. 

That being said, I'm gonna try to attend the club training day tomorrow. Pics to follow. I hope to get a live bird in front of him tomorrow.


----------



## Remis Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

RockyDog said:


> Definately look into the ILP for Remi. Just because he doesn't have papers, doesn't mean you and he can't have a great time training and running tests.
> 
> I adopted an older dog and got an ILP from AKC for him. Teddy and I had a blast running JRs. In fact, he had his own little fan club in the gallery once people became familiar with his story. Since I had no idea who his parents were, I wanted to list his Sire as "Sneaky Fence Jumping Dog Next Door" and his Dam as "Sweet and Innocent" in the premiums . Unfortunately, my husband talked me out of it .


Can someone explain the ILP process to me? I would be interested in doing this process, as I do hope to get serious into HRC testing.


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

I found the AKC ILP registration process to be pretty easy. In a nutshell, it's fill out the form, enclose the two required photos and a check and send it in. It looks like the UKC process is similar. Both registries do require that the dog be spayed/neutered.

Here are the links to the UKC Limited Privilige (LP) page: http://www.ukcdogs.com/WebSite.nsf/WebPages/RegistrationLimitePrivilege
and here's the AKC ILP page: http://www.akc.org/reg/ilpex.cfm

The AKC site has some specific directions on how to take the proper photos. They want a front and side view of the dog in a standing position taken at dog's eye level. 


Good Luck


----------

